# Finishing a sign routed in Poplar



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

I just routed three signs. One for each grand kid, with their name. I used the Rockler State Park template set. My first. Time doing template routing.

Now I have to think about finishing. I think I will paint the letters black, the sand the sign.

What would be good for the background? Stain (suggestions), oil, poly?

Should I do the background before painting, or afterwards, and then sand?

Should I use sanding sealer, then the paint, and then...... ?


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Painting then sanding is probably the best.
For the next one, I'd put a sanding sealer on before routing. Then you could paint and wouldn't need as much sanding.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Gene Howe said:


> Painting then sanding is probably the best.
> For the next one, I'd put a sanding sealer on before routing. Then you could paint and wouldn't need as much sanding.


Yeah, I didn't realize I should seal before routing. How about spraying acrylic coat now, then paint letters with acrylic paint?

These will be bedroom signs, not outdoor, if that makes any difference.

How about stain on the poplar field?


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Paint the letters first.
You can be a little bit sloppy as the sanding (or planing if you have a planer) will remove any sloppiness/over spray.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

I like the finish of Polycrylic for the signs I am doing, but the spray spits. Is this typical?


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

On my next signs which will also be for the grand kids bedrooms, I plan to spray a coat of clear lacquer or acrylic before painting the letters as I feel that would require less sanding to remove over spray from the letters. After that any coat of clear should suffice,


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice and information.

(Sssh, don't tell them, they are for Christmas)


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I am sure the recipients will be pleased, Steve.


----------

